
Detecting and monitoring Covid-19 in wastewater - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/616328529965121536/covid-19-waste-water
======
masonic
This content plagiarized directly from Richard Harth's article here:

[https://asunow.asu.edu/20200423-discoveries-novel-
coronaviru...](https://asunow.asu.edu/20200423-discoveries-novel-coronavirus-
detected-monitored-wastewater)

"By Nuadox Crew" is a blatantly lie. All content on this site is verbatim
copied blogspam, with actual author uncredited.

